# Supreme Commander 2: Nur im Fenstermodus stabil



## LostHero (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
  ich hoffe hier hat jemand ne Lösung für das Problem .

  Ich bin nun besitzer von SupCom2 und habe massive Probleme mit besagtem titel.
  Das Spiel läuft stunden lang problemlos *so lange ich es im Fenstermodus mit 1024x768 spiele*.

  Alles andere, egal welche Auflösungen oder Fullscreen mode führt binnen weniger Minuten im Spiel dazu, dass der Bildschirm schwarz wird und aus den Boxen nur noch "Ratatatatatata" kommt.

  Ein Temperatur oder Spannungsproblem kann ich zu 100% ausschliessen da selbst Grafikbomben wie Anno 1404 oder Crysis auf max details stunden lang problemlos laufen und CPU und GPU Temps deutlich höher Treiben!
  SupCom is da eher n witz was die Hardwareanforderungen angeht...

  Interessant dabei ist, dass wenn ich im (stabilen) fenstermodus das Fenster nur minimal in der Größe änder wieder binnen kürzester Zeit dieser Crash eintritt .

  Auf nem 19" Monitor mit ner Desktopauflösung von 1280x1024 nen Game in nem 1024x768 Fenster zu spielen ist untragbar... Besonders bei nem Strategiespiel wo man so oder so bei vielen unis schnell den überblick verliert. Das schlimmste ist, dass man im windowmode in SupCom 2 nicht mit der maus scrolen kann -.-.

  Kann diesbezüglich leider auch nicht wirklich viel bei Mr.Google finden und tendiere momentan dazu das Game zurück zu geben (wobei ich da vermutlich wegen Steam mal wieder Probleme kriege -.-).



  System:
  AMD 64 X2 6400+
  ATI Radeon 4850 (aktueller Catalyst 10.2)
  Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (nForce 590 Chipsatz)
  Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2010)

check auch mal, ob board+soundtreiber aktuell sind, und deaktiviert mal virenscanner und firewall, falls die laufen


----------



## LostHero (15. März 2010)

ganz blöd bin ich ja nicht, aber danke für die mühe .

 habe auch auf Grakatreiber getippt aber habe bereits 5 catalyst versionen probiert ohne erfolg.
 wenns am virenscanner oder sonstigen hintergrundprogrammen läge, müsste das game auch verrecken wenns im fenstermodus läuft, bzw dürfte dann nicht verrecken wenn man die größe des fenster höher als 1024x768 stellt .

 wenn man supcom 2 im fenstermodus startet (default 1024x76 erstellt das spiel einen frame der sich in der größe ändern lässt (man kann also am rand das fenster größer bzw kleiner ziehen oder oben per klick maximieren).

 und sobald das fenster nur 1 mm breiter als 1024x768 gestellt wird, oder ich es maximiere (fensterrahmen bleibt erhalten, wechselt also nicht in fullscreen) schmiert das spiel 1-2 minuten später wieder ab, bzw killt den pc.
 exakt das selbe passiert wie oben erwähnt im fullscreenmode.

 nicht aber im "normalen" 1024x768er window mode. das ergibt für mich absolut keinen sinn .
 ein ähnliches problem hatte ich mit Fallout 3. das lief ebenfalls nur im fenstermodus, jedoch konnte ich hier jede auflösung einstellen die ich haben wollte so dass es aufm bildschirm aussieht als würd man es im fullscreenmodus spielen (auch keine ränder zu sehen oder so).

 sehr eigenartig .

 PS:
 das mit Fallout 3 war noch mit ner anderen Graka und unter Windows XP also dürften die probleme nicht unmittelbar mit ein ander zu tun haben... alles andere tuts schliesslich auch!


----------



## darkfuneral (18. März 2010)

Ich kann ja nichts bezüglich Supreme Commander 2 im speziellen sagen. Aber das selbe Problem hatte ich auf meinem alten Rechner mit ATI Grafikkarte auch. Dort aber bei verschiedenen  Spielen. Und zwar hatte das etwas mit der Grafikkarte Übertaktung und dem neuen Grafikkarten-Treiber zu tun. Der hat bei mir immer bei Vollbild die Karte übertaktet bis sie zu heiss wurde. Ich habe dann ein Omega Treiber installiert und hatte die Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## LostHero (18. März 2010)

ebenfalls äusserst unwahrscheinlich, da ich weder diesen A.I quatsch an hab noch overdrive, ausserdem habe ich ja wie oben erwähnt temperaturlogs gemacht und die temps sind deutlich niederiger als z.b. bei anno 1404 (und das schmiert auch nicht ab ^^).

 bin hier langsam echt am verzweifeln weil der verkäufer sich weigert das game zurück zu nehmen da ich es bereits via steam registriert habe (zwangsläufig sonst is installieren/spielen unmöglich).

 ICH HASSE ES!!!!!111einself


----------



## gnolmat (11. April 2010)

Hallo, ich hatte nur die Demo installiert und nach ein paar Wochen de-installiert. Schau mal unter AppData\Local\Gas Powered Games\Supreme Commander 2\Game.prefs und öffne die Datei mit Notepad. Dort kannst du die Einstellung ändern.


----------

